# [Fixed] Mclock Theme - Miui Revamped



## CamDroid

*FIXED: If you were having issues please redownload and follow the steps. I had a path set incorrectly so the image wouldn't show. Sorry for the problems.*

*This is a theme for mClock modified by me to be a 12-hour clock.*










*Download:*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ADPH7BOG

*Installation instructions:*
1. Install mClock (Android Market Link: https://market.andro...C5tY2xvY2siXQ..)
2. Create a folder on the root of your SD card called "mClock"
3. Extract the .zip content into this folder
4. Add a 4x2 mClock widget on your homescreen
5. Press XML Template
6. Go to /sdcard/mClock/MIUI-Revamped/ and select the XML file

*Enjoy*









*Credit to Vipitus for the original mClock Theme*


----------



## avlfive

Very nice!

Can I modify the date to show the month first?

EDIT: Also, the background image isn't showing up for me, just the text.


----------



## CamDroid

"avlfive said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Can I modify the date to show the month first?
> 
> EDIT: Also, the background image isn't showing up for me, just the text.


You need to follow the steps exactly or the image wont show.


----------



## itsTreyG

Its about time someone brought this thread here. Now all we need is a Widget Locker thread.

Thanks.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## stargazer418

CamDroid said:


> You need to follow the steps exactly or the image wont show.


I followed the instructions and the image still doesn't show up.


----------



## avlfive

stargazer418 said:


> I followed the instructions and the image still doesn't show up.


Yup, same here. Oh well.


----------



## CamDroid

Let me see what's going on


----------



## CamDroid

FIXED: You will need to redownload the file and follow the steps for it to work correctly. I had the path set wrong. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Bretski169

any way to get this in a 12 hr format?

EDIT: nevermind HAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## ejackson

anyone got a mirror, now that megaupload has been seized by big brother?


----------

